# Bird making strange sounds



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

Just this morning I noticed one of my birds making a strange sound I've never heard before. Sounds kind of like the short honk of a goose. 
My thoughts are respiratory problems.
I have a product from Foy's called Magic Bullet that contains Ronidazole, Tylosine and Levaminsol. Says its used to treat things including coccidiosis, canker, works and respiratorly issues.
Am I on the right track, or does anyone have another answer to the strange sound?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi... is this an adult or a squeaker?

If it's an adult, then it could well be respiratory. We have an adult who did make what could be roughly described as a honk or 'whooping' sound a while back, and we treated him with Baytril, which dealt with the problem in his case. Another possibility, unless it is persistent, could just be a feather from preening stuck around the opening to the windpipe.

John


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the response. It's a baby that was born in mid-April. It's in the corner of the loft near where 2 eggs were laid. Darn birds grow up so fast!
Not sure if the eggs belong to this bird. The second one was just laid yesterday so I just removed them this AM.
Is it possible it's respiratory problem that I should go ahead and treat with what I have or should I hold off to see if the noise continues?
Thanks!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Nita,

The pigeon is a bit old to be going through the change of voice, but just to be certain had it already gone from squeaking to honking at around 8 weeks?

Is he breathing with his beak open?

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

NitaS said:


> Thanks for the response. It's a baby that was born in mid-April. It's in the corner of the loft near where 2 eggs were laid. Darn birds grow up so fast!
> Not sure if the eggs belong to this bird. The second one was just laid yesterday so I just removed them this AM.
> Is it possible it's respiratory problem that I should go ahead and treat with what I have or should I hold off to see if the noise continues?
> Thanks!


It's really important to replace the eggs with wooden, plastic or old eggs that are no longer fertile so the pair will go through the incubation process . It's hard on the hens to keep laying eggs without a rest. You may have done that but if not, I wanted to let you know.


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

The bird is past the squeaking stage. Just went out and checked again and still making the noise. Other than the noise, it doesn't seem to be acting strange. Not breathing through it's mouth.
I've been replacing the eggs with wooden ones since my last baby (that I wanted) hatched in the spring. Definitely don't need any more!


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Well you have taken some good steps so far. I tend to get worried at any odd noise coming from my doves, but I always try natural treatments first and see if it goes away. It's too easy to get carried away with drug cocktails and end up shortening a bird's life due to liver damage. (that's my theory, although I could be way off base and just making that up from watching too many drug commercials that list weird side effects on humans) I think my birds are starting to like the taste of tea tree oil.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I want to interject that when their voices change over from squeak to regular pigeon sounds, they sound a bit honky-goose like to me, too. It could be normal stage and not indicative of illness. FWIW.


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I think I'll just keep my eye on him for the time being before I start with any meds. Husband sees a couple green droppings and gets all excited. (Never mind they were in the grass the day before.) I also don't like to medicate at the drop of a hat. I believe that the clean pen is the basis for healthy birds and so far my birds have been doing great.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I believe that the clean pen is the basis for healthy birds and so far my birds have been doing great.


That is true, but the vet has told us that there are "free floating bacteria" in the air that can cause respiratory illness.

If the noise continues can you check the inside of the mouth, to ensure that it is pink and clean rather than bluish, and check the shape of the glottis (at the base of the tongue). Also make a note of whether the honk happens when he breathes in, breathes out, or both.

Cynthia



Cynthia


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

Thanks Cynthia, I'll keep tabs on him. Do you know if this "All-In-One" product will work if it's respiratory. Says it contains Ronidazole, Tylosine and Levaminsol.


----------



## Fishsean1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hello,
A couple of weeks ago I had a cock bird sounding like what you are explaining. I would go to grab him so I could put him in the training crate and he would let out a "honk" sound turns out he had canker. I caught it before there was a outbreak. Just wanted to pass this on just in case....SEAN


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is very interesting, Fishsean1.

The rodinazole should treat canker, tylosan is called Tylan here and we were prescribed that for a pigeon that was suspected of having Mycoplasmosis. The main symptom was loud "snoring" type breathing. The third ingredient is a wormer.

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Nita, respiratory infections can progress quickly so watch him closely.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Nita, I'm in no way saying not to worry about the noise you are hearing......just keep an eye on the bird. However, back in mid-April, I had a 2 week old baby that was making the same noise you are describing. The bird is now 3 months old and STILL making the same noise. I haven't given the bird anything in the way of medicine. I'm like you.......don't like to give stuff willy nilly unless I absolutely don't have a choice. My bird certainly doesn't have canker or it would have been dead by now. I can't believe there's a respiratory problem because it flys with the other 50 birds as long as they fly, whether it's 15 minutes or an hour. He just honks..............and I don't know why. Droppings look fine. Appetite is fine. It can't be the "change of voice" because like I said, he was doing this at two weeks old. Everything seems to be normal except for this weird sound he makes. He's turned out to be a cock bird, so it's pretty hilarious when he's flirting with one of the hens. I quit worrying about my bird. If and when I see that he's not acting normal, then I'll decide what actions to take to remedy what ever is ailing him, if anything is wrong to begin with.


----------

